

Another work by Sussman - S & I of Classical Mechanics - dmm
http://mitpress.mit.edu/SICM/

======
mnemonicsloth
Eh. SICM is a good source for exercises, and the numerical tools it offers are
pretty good (has anyone had success getting MIT scheme to behave on OS X?),
but it's not the best way to learn modern physics. I recommend Lenny
Susskind's awesome lecture series, "Modern Physics, the Theoretical Minimum,"
at Stanford-On-Youtube. In viewing order:

Classical Mechanics <http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=189C0DCE90CB6D81>

Quantum Mechanics <http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=84C10A9CB1D13841>

Special Relativity: <http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=CCD6C043FEC59772>

General Relativity (currently in updated once weekly):
<http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=6C8BDEEBA6BDC78D>

------
Rod
SICM was discussed a few weeks ago here on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=428345>

